# Need help suggestions as to how to give meds orally?



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

My guys need a litle Baytril. Vet says give orally is better then in
the water since you will know they got the med. I have the very small
needleless sytringes that work perfect BUT the rats do not think so..

I do not want to hurt them but is if ok and safe to basically force
them to take the stringe full on meds? I mean I have tried placing just
inside the mouth but they sure do nothing to try to help and I do not
feel they actually get the meds or at minimum if they get enough etc

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## mirror (Jul 29, 2007)

as long as its not dripping out the other side, they got the full dose or as near as, but do make sure its going behind the fleshy parts that they can close behind their incisors (or they might spit it out)

you could try mixing the baytril in something tasty - like mayonaise (which is my favourite), that way they just eat it and its not at all stressful


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I was thinking something along those lines to it would be cool if you had a needled syringe, that way you could inject it into a grape or something... if that is even possible :S


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to give my boy liquid Baytril too. I make a little bit of plain oatmeal (less than a spoonful when it's done) and mix the Baytril in. He loves it! Some people also use baby food. If you do mix it with something, make sure it's not too much, so your rat will be sure to eat it all and get the full dose of medicine.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I crush the pill into a fine powder and mix it with a little baby food (the most accepted flavor by my ratties is Peaches, Oatmeal and Cinnamon. They usually lick the spoon completely clean.

I did recently discover that two of my rats are OK with just eating the baytril pill. Sydney and Stanley will take their baytril peices and just eat them like they are yogis. Sylvester and Igor will NOT be fooled, they ONLY accept baytril with yummy baby food or the flavored instant oatmeal. And it has to be crushed into a powder. If there is the slightest chuck of baytril left and one of the two picky ones has to chew it and taste it, they will not eat the rest of it, wasted meds.

I should mention also that these pills are broken down, vet suggested giving 1/4 of a pill per pound of rat.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I had the worst baytril experience yet
I went to the vet when mine were deadly ill and they recommended baytril injections, knowing nothing about rats illneses, I trusted my vet and injected them sub q for 2 weeks each. I took vet assistance course so I was comfortable to do this. After 2 weeks I was running out and their skin was tender, so I called the vet and switched to oral formula, in which they wouldn't take it with ANYTHING, my friend had a pill for and mixed it with simple syrup which one LOVEd and the other could care less for. What an experiece. 
Needless to say I managed to get it into her, either with babyfood or forcfully. I did have one rat asperate on baby food being put in her mouth but she was too far gone anyway  Sad.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

I went to the vet today she provided me with Baytril injectable which she says can also be used as oral. Which brings a question to assure exactly the right dose why not just SQ inject in the back of the neck? seems it woudl assure the rat getting the correct dose. right??


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I would STRONGLY recommend AGAINST injecting your rat with baytril

Please read my prev post, it causes "baytril burns" they are painful looking scabs that are at the injection site and around with the fluid was injected...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Baytril injected tends to cause a small level of decay around the injection site :/ It's highly unrecomended.

Doxy however is fine injected.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

The liquid Baytril is fine when ingested. I bring it home from work all the time diluted with Karo Syrup. They usually just lick it off of the syringe.


----------



## melodybirdsong (May 19, 2007)

try putting a little bit of whip cream on the tip of the little dropper thing. it always worked for petunia!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I always mix my baytril with corn syrup and boost. They love it .


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I force it down Vicorias Throat...well maybe force is too strong of a word. Shes on Trimet, a pink liquid. she hates it. I put the syringe in the side of her mouth, and squeeze it in there. However, i am careful not to shoot down the throat. if you shoot down the throat, it can go into the lungs and give them pneumonia.
I'd mix it with stuff, but im scared she wont get it. and shes picky too so i force her to have it.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to mix it with something with my rat.


----------

